# acer a500 tablet



## homegirl (Aug 11, 2012)

I deleted the os off my tablet. How can I get it back?


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

How did you manage to deleted the OS off the tablet? Do you have a custom recovery solution installed or any recovery options?


----------



## homegirl (Aug 11, 2012)

I was trying to update in the power/volume mode and didn't know what I was doing, and now it only turns on with acer on the screen. No recovery


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

You are going to have to send it in to Acer. There is no way to reinstall Android without some form of Recovery options.


----------



## homegirl (Aug 11, 2012)

OK THANKS


----------

